# I made a stupid tax mistake



## pengyou (Nov 10, 2011)

Before I came to China in 1998 I asked a couple of tax preparers in the U.S. about doing my U.S. tax returns while I am overseas. They told me as long as I didn't earn more than $xx,xxx that I didn't need to file. There were, of course, wrong.

I have talked to a couple of tax preparers and the have quoted me US$200-300 per year. That is beyond my budget. I am looking for resources to either tell me how to do it myself - books, pamphlets, websites, brochures, etc or am also willing to pay a knowledgeable tax person to show me how to do it - which forms, etc.


----------



## lirpa11 (May 5, 2014)

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that. I am in Australia and moved from USA before I was 18, and before I had ever lodged a return.

I am now lodging all of mine up-to-date but I am using H & R Block expat services. It is how much you have said. All up I will be up for around $1100-$1400 depending on if I have lodged my own return correctly in prior years when I did it myself, and that is only for 3-4 years of tax returns.

I know the IRS is currently offering amnesty to expats who have not been up to date with their tax lodgements, so its definately a good time to get up to date!

Once all of mine come back from the accountant I can let you know which forms they completed for me.


----------



## pengyou (Nov 10, 2011)

lirpa11 said:


> Once all of mine come back from the accountant I can let you know which forms they completed for me.


Thanks!


----------

